# Open / Glass / Acrylic Top



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I'd really like to do an open top tank. I know p's aren't prone to jumping, but they are skittish. It has been suggested to go with a glass or acrylic top with a suspended canopy. My concern is I imagine either option is going to collect a lot of unsightly condensation. Does anyone else have a setup like this? Do you get a lot of condensation? If you have some pictures of it please post. Thanks.

I should add&#8230; The tank is 48" x 16" x 18" and will be home to a small pygo shoal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would rule out open top if it were me.wouldn't condensation on a glass or plexy top be better than letting it out into the house?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i only do open top for my planted rhom tank because i read somewhere that it blocks some lights off for my plants. other than that i be safe by putting a top on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

just curious, whats the reason for wanting the open tank? you might get a lot of evaporation. you can make a cheap lid using plexiglass from the store, and cut it into a few pieces to fit


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Couple of reasons for an open top… First is astetics, especially with a rimless or euro brace tank. Also as Mate had stated the tank will be planted, hopefully with some floating and surface plants.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a 75g that I just recently fully planted and put a 4" Rhom in there. I'm currently going with the open tank look. Ps are a very skittish fish as you already know, but you don't hear very often of a member actually having one jump out of the tank. I think most of them simply bang the sides and don't rush to the top. However if this tank was for a shoal of Ps I'd probably go ahead and put a plexi lid on it, but with just this 4" Rhom I think that I'll be OK.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, evaporation is not a concern. With all my brothers reef tanks, water useage (especially on my small tank) is not an issue and if anything the air in my house is a bit dry. If I find I need it, an auto top-off is not a problem to add.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

let me add that one of my pygos is always at the surface, in fact i just looked over and he was darting to the top. i have heard him hit the top before. he is very active, but i guess it depends on the individual. the other one just hides all day until feeding time.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I imagine the reason you don't hear about piranhas jumping from tanks is because probably almost everyone uses tops.if you aren't afraid of losing a fish you've raised or keep, then go topless. Sounds like you already have your mind set on open top anyhow.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

No. My mind is far from set. Bruner you know better than anyone else, I'm still months from setting up my tank. The point of this tthread was to hopefully see some of the other members tanks with glass or acrylic or plexy tops. But none posted yet.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I have glass and plexy tops, but nothing fancy here n couldn't post pics if I wanted to, but you don't need to see my pics anyhow.maybe search you-tube since no one will post pics? I say if you like topless then go topless! Could always use netting if you end up with a jumper.go topless n you could always get glass or plexy later? If you go plexy ya need to get as thick as possible to prevent sagging.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Good point man! Topless at first, get a top if needed


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not like you couldn't run right up the road n get some plexy if you needed it. Or better yet get plexy or glass top for when your at work, or bowling, or just away from home, when you know you be home go topless?then you don't have to look at it when your home, n peace of mind while your gone.


----------

